# White Bumps/Limps on Fish body.



## ~Lisa~

*White Bumps/Lumps on Fish body.*

One of my Cory catfish have a white lump on the side of his body near the fin and white spot on the head. Its not ick and im not sure if its a fungus or something like that. Anyone have a clue on what this may be? 

Thanks Lisa


----------



## Louise163

The white spot on the head could be a columnaris spot they look like greyish white spot but can have a tinging of red around the edges of the spot.
The lump does it look hard or soft, if soft best to issolate the fish as they can burst infecting the whole tank.


----------



## ~Lisa~

Louise163 said:


> The white spot on the head could be a columnaris spot they look like greyish white spot but can have a tinging of red around the edges of the spot.
> The lump does it look hard or soft, if soft best to issolate the fish as they can burst infecting the whole tank.[/QUOTi
> 
> Its got a soft look to it and its hard to tell if its got any red around it. Got my 10 gal tank set up so i can put him in there. Going to take a pic and post it on here when, i can hope to have it on here tonight.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Look up the word 
"Lymphocystis."

It's a wart, basically. There is no practical treatment, and none is needed anyway, as it eventually goes away by itself in a few months.


----------



## Louise163

"Lymphocystis."
Looks like a cauliflower to a cluster of white berries.
Mainly on the fins of a fish.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Fins and the body where the fins connect are the most common sites, but the warts can appear anywhere just as easily. The mouth is another common problem area.


----------



## mousey

I have a 5 year old black skirt tetra that has white spots appear on her body and finage every few days. Her front fins are reddened where they join the body. I have treated her with antibiotics, have kept her in Q and for a while they cleared up. After 3 months of Q I put her back in with the other fish.Within a couple of days they were back. None others have caught this. This has been going on for well over a year.
Some of the white spots appear to be like cysts .On occasion they rupture. Ones she gets around her eyes seem to bother her( painful) Is this similar? or are these fish 'boils'?
Lymphocytosis I thought meant that the lymph system was out of wack and there is an increase in Lymphocytes in the blood stream. I never though of 'warts' as being accociated with that.
Thanks for any info.


----------



## Louise163

Antibiotics would of helped with the red in the tail as thats septicemia.
But Lymphocystis." is viral so antibiotics will do nothing.
Hope the fish makes it.


----------

